# Moving to Motor City



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Newbie Poster - be gentle!! I am moving to Motor City at the end of September to join my husband who is already out there. I love the area - it is quiet and green and suits me fine - I'm not a city girl! However, I need to get my docs sorted out before I get there and then it will be 'Operation Find a Job', find things to do and meet a network of friends. I am looking forward to moving out and starting a few life.....


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

No need to say exactly, but does your hubby work on cargo aircraft? 3 more posts and you can send private messages.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to Dubai and Motor City specifically, yes its qite good place to live with no midtown issues. We moved to it early June this year so we are still in the discovery stage but so far its very good place to live in specially families since there are alot of green areas with seats all arround. Any way, we are a small family (me, wife & daughter) doing few activities such as latin dancing classes, african drumming circles for destressing, karting cars, 80's clubs and many more, so dont worry you will have plenty of activities here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Yep, the newly acquired big birds as used by US, UK and Oz. 





EAP said:


> No need to say exactly, but does your hubby work on cargo aircraft? 3 more posts and you can send private messages.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be to the Hotel Late Tues night. Can't wait! 

Is your Husband on here? Was chatting with a person befoer they moved down.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Jammer said:


> Welcome to Dubai and Motor City specifically, yes its qite good place to live with no midtown issues. We moved to it early June this year so we are still in the discovery stage but so far its very good place to live in specially families since there are alot of green areas with seats all arround. Any way, we are a small family (me, wife & daughter) doing few activities such as latin dancing classes, african drumming circles for destressing, karting cars, 80's clubs and many more, so dont worry you will have plenty of activities here.


Sounds like it will be a fun place.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

EAP said:


> Sounds like it will be a fun place.


It is, moreover depends on people themselves whether they are looking to it with positive expectations or not. It will be my pleasure to advise you in case you need to since I'v been living here for almost 10 years. In case you wish to know my background, I'm working as a consultant to higher management levels in _(Dubai Government / Supply Chain Management Sector)_, beeing here after 8 years in US as sole proprietor had my own company dealing with automotive spare parts for export.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Jammer said:


> It is, moreover depends on people themselves whether they are looking to it with positive expectations or not. It will be my pleasure to advise you in case you need to since I'v been living here for almost 10 years. In case you wish to know my background, I'm working as a consultant to higher management levels in _(Dubai Government / Supply Chain Management Sector)_, beeing here after 8 years in US as sole proprietor had my own company dealing with automotive spare parts for export.


Thank you so much. It is all a bit bewildering but I am really, really looking forward to moving and living and experiencing something different (VERY DIFFERENT). Before I can get too excited though I need to sort out my life and house in the UK - sell and store our possessions, deal with the house, etc. I am arriving mid September and I don't want to put too much pressure on myself to find a job but I only have 60 days on my tourist visa to get myself sorted with my own work visa or get myself sponsored by my husband. I need to get my certificates attested at the Embassy before I leave the UK to give myself a fighting chance of being organised. I assume there will be a massive backlog of work following Ramadan and Eid.

Once I have my requisite 5 posts, perhaps we can message privately - it would be nice to get to know people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

EAP said:


> I'll be to the Hotel Late Tues night. Can't wait!
> 
> Is your Husband on here? Was chatting with a person befoer they moved down.


What hotel?

No, husband hasn't joined the forum - he just packed up his stuff, got on the plane and dealt with things as they were thrown at him. His company have organised pretty much everything for him though and he has sorted out ID, driving licence, etc. I am the one doing a bit of research as his company don't want anything to do with admin for wives - no visa, no joint medical ins, etc.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

oxfordgirl said:


> Thank you so much. It is all a bit bewildering but I am really, really looking forward to moving and living and experiencing something different (VERY DIFFERENT). Before I can get too excited though I need to sort out my life and house in the UK - sell and store our possessions, deal with the house, etc. I am arriving mid September and I don't want to put too much pressure on myself to find a job but I only have 60 days on my tourist visa to get myself sorted with my own work visa or get myself sponsored by my husband. I need to get my certificates attested at the Embassy before I leave the UK to give myself a fighting chance of being organised. I assume there will be a massive backlog of work following Ramadan and Eid.
> 
> Once I have my requisite 5 posts, perhaps we can message privately - it would be nice to get to know people.


Most wellcome, and dont be in rush which may cause to miss some details.


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Motor City is a nice place, I'm sure you'll enjoy... I've been here over a year now. Maybe a bit too quite sometimes but beats living in a place where you can't escape the crowds. I've thought a few times about moving because I work in Sharjah but actually it's all good, nothing to complain about... You'll be coming at a good time BBQ season starts then


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Let me know when they are and i'll be over. especially if you have belgium beer


----------

